# REAL GLOW MUSHROOMS! Panellus Stipticus



## WONTON SALLY

i found this looking on ebay:
Glow-in-the-Dark Mushroom Log Growing Kit Plug Spawn | eBay

can these be used in our PDF tanks with no ill effects. if so please let me know as this would be so sweet to be true.


----------



## JasonE

That's awesome. I would have a set up just for the shrooms. I'm sure they would thrive in a viv. The question is are they safe for the frogs.


----------



## WONTON SALLY

The question is are they safe for the frogs.[/QUOTE]
my point exactly, the seller said they would absolutely thrive in a terrarium that was humid, but had no idea if they were safe for PDF's. so anyone know that is positive about *Panellus Stipticus *please post. i do know they are not edible, so is that a bad thing?


----------



## Azurel

That looks interesting......Thanks for sharing.


I searched and could not find anything that says they are poisonious.....Bunch of stuff that say they don't taste good and shouldn't be eaten, but nothing that say they are harmful to amphibians.


----------



## WONTON SALLY

Azurel said:


> That looks interesting......Thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> I searched and could not find anything that says they are poisonious.....Bunch of stuff that say they don't taste good and shouldn't be eaten, but nothing that say they are harmful to amphibians.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ 
MY FINDINGS AS WELL.

the seller on ebay said: All you need is a 5/16" drill bit, and a hardwood log, we give you everything else in the kit.

*so what hardwood wood/logs could i use that is safe in the tanks, and i can cut into various shapes to place the mushroom spores on to grow?

*


----------



## motydesign

i think this has been brought up in the past, but the only thing you need to pay attention about is the spores once your fungi fruits. its known to get in the lungs (warm damp and dark...). but lets face it we all love it when a fungus fruits in our tanks naturally hahaha


----------



## Dragoon

good luck if you feed springtails to your frogs


----------



## james67

yes it has been discussed before.

to my knowledge no one has been successful getting these to grow in the terrarium. growing mushrooms isnt as easy as just throwing some inoculated plugs in a tank or even placing an inoculated piece of alder (etc.) in the tank. 

dont waste your money imo.

also there isnt really a risk of spore inhalation that i know of. wild mushrooms sprout in nearly every tank at some point, introduced by anything from driftwood to leaf litter and even just floating into the tank. 

james


----------



## WONTON SALLY

so if everyone sprouts shrooms and one point in time there is a risk of it being poisonous as opposed to non poisonous. with this being non poisonous there shouldn't be a poison risk involved then?

so my question is since it is not edible then and springtails somehow eat them or a spore could that then possibly kill your frogs?

if anyone has a link to previous threads about these mushrooms please post.


----------



## PeanutbuttER

I'm not finding any threads where people have actually tried growing these within the last couple of years. Give it a shot and let us know how it turns out 

...the ebay seller should give you a discount if it works , because I guarantee if someone gets glowing mushrooms growing in a viv, then there's going to be a big sudden surge of glowing mushroom sales...


----------



## BYHGAB

I would definately buy them if they worked


----------



## Arpeggio

What I would do: Get a really rotten piece of wood from a forest. Like spongey rotten. Boil/bake it to sanitize (I thought spores need sterile places to sprout) then spread them on there. Try some on it, in it, maybe underneath. Do whatever.


----------



## james67

have any of you cultured mycelium before? it doesnt sound like it and im trying to tell you that success with these is going to be nearly impossible in the viv. aside from having the wrong conditions, the culture can be easily overtaken by other molds/fungus.

also most people plug solid hardwoods (usually alder or beech)or culture on chips, not a random rotting log. 

james


----------



## hypostatic

Here's the ebay pic for those who didn't click on it









looks awesome =]

I wonder if there are any tropical bioluminescent mushrooms that could be used in vivs?

And if it these don't work, I remember reading through a thread that a member was selling clay mushrooms that glowed...


----------



## james67

hypostatic said:


> Here's the ebay pic for those who didn't click on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks awesome =]
> 
> I wonder if there are any tropical bioluminescent mushrooms that could be used in vivs?
> 
> And if it these don't work, I remember reading through a thread that a member was selling clay mushrooms that glowed...


those arent even panellus stipticus. which look like this









there are some tropical ones from brazil, but spore prints are unavaliable (i contacted the team which discovered them a few years back)

the clay ones are the way to go for sure. im going to be trying my hand at them tomorrow. 
heres a link to the oven bake glow in the dark clay:
Sculpey III Polymer Clay 2 Ounces - Glow in The Dark
james


----------



## dom

if you really want to 

The Spore Works :: Specialty Mushroom Cultures :: Liquid Culture Syringes :: Panellus stipticus : Luminescent Panellus Culture Syringe


----------



## WONTON SALLY

they look too cool not to try them. i may give them a try inside and outside. i will start another thread next week with the entire process from beginning to end.


----------



## WONTON SALLY

dom said:


> if you really want to
> 
> The Spore Works :: Specialty Mushroom Cultures :: Liquid Culture Syringes :: Panellus stipticus : Luminescent Panellus Culture Syringe


i looked around and you need s substrate bag to inject the spores in that has rice in it to which you leave in a covered bucket for a week or so. with the ebay seller the work is already done for you.


----------



## hypostatic

I did a search, and there's also bioluminescent algae that could possibly be used in vivariums

How to Grow Bioluminescent Algae | eHow.com


----------



## hypostatic

So after some more googling, i think that the mushrooms in the ebayer's pictures are actually Mycena lux-coeli, a species from Japan:
Rainy season brings glow-in-the-dark mushrooms ~ Pink Tentacle

Sporeworks also has another bioluminescent species, Omphalotus nidiformis (Ghost Fungus)
The Spore Works :: Specialty Mushroom Cultures :: Culture Slants :: Omphalotus nidiformis : Ghost Fungus Culture Slant

Maybe you could contact them about bioluminescent shrooms for vivs, and tell them that you know a bunch of people that would buy them if they could supply it lol

EDIT:
Did some more searching and found another species:
http://www.carolina.com/product/bioluminescent+fungus+kit.do?keyword=Bioluminescent&sortby=bestMatches


----------



## WONTON SALLY

Sporeworks also has another bioluminescent species, Omphalotus nidiformis (Ghost Fungus)
The Spore Works :: Specialty Mushroom Cultures :: Culture Slants :: Omphalotus nidiformis : Ghost Fungus Culture Slant

it list this as toxic, so no to that, thanks for the link.

the ebay seller will only cut 5bucks off from reading the thread.


----------



## WONTON SALLY

depending on the cost of the blue glow algae i moght give it a try as well.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey

james67 said:


> have any of you cultured mycelium before? it doesnt sound like it and im trying to tell you that success with these is going to be nearly impossible in the viv. aside from having the wrong conditions, the culture can be easily overtaken by other molds/fungus.
> 
> also most people plug solid hardwoods (usually alder or beech)or culture on chips, not a random rotting log.
> 
> james


Don't people culture morels outside?

Personally, if I was attempting to culture them in a viv, I would wait until I had some well developed mycelium, and try to inoculate the viv that way, as opposed to using spores. But usually fungus are pretty demanding in what exactly they will develop in and fruit on. So you would need to likely add something for them to grow on, if the conditions were even right for development


----------



## WONTON SALLY

for the blue algae the culture is 24.99 the medium is 19.99 and shipping is 14.35. i will give the glow shrooms a try 1st as it is 1/2 the cost of the algae. thanks again for the links.


----------



## WONTON SALLY

well developed mycelium

where do you get this at?


----------



## Brotherly Monkey

WONTON SALLY said:


> well developed mycelium
> 
> where do you get this at?


I would imagine you'd need to culture it


----------



## WONTON SALLY

so the search begins unless someone knows where to get it.


----------



## james67

heres a established mycelium culture.

Everything Mushrooms :: Grow Your Own Mushrooms :: Mushroom Cultures :: Panellus stipticus : Luminescent Panellus - culture in slant or petri dish

again i dont recommend this. it will very likely be a $60+ mistake

james


----------



## WONTON SALLY

from the seller:
I'm not sure of your question. The plug spawn you get has the myclium growing on it, and are fully colonized with the mycelium.

I do have panellus stipticus cultures that I use to make the plug spawn but I dont sell that. 

The culture is no good to you unless you have a lab and steril invironment to work with cultures.

Not sure where your getting your info from, but you have to grow the mycelium onto a substrate medium like a log recommnded in my kit. The mycelium then grows and spreads throughout the wood log fully colonizing it, once the log is fully colonized then the mycelium will start producing mushrooms. 

You can't grow the mushrooms from a batch of pure mycelium or culture, you have to give it nutrients and food which is contained in a natural wood log.


----------



## james67

ok ive tried to help but you obviously dont understand, or are misinterpreting what im saying. you asked where to get a mycelium culture, and i told you. i also said that it wouldnt work, which the seller told you too. want glowing mushrooms? make them from glow in the dark sculpey for $2 and they'll last forever. (i just made some today and they are identical in every respect to live ones. the luminescence is spot on as well)

i'll post pics when i get them but im done with this thread. 

james


----------



## WONTON SALLY

ok so i misunderstood you, never claimed i was a expert on scientific names,genus,etc. i was just posting what the seller told me. wasn't sure about the mycelium and all that fungal jazz.


----------



## WONTON SALLY

is driftwood from petsmart/petco count, or is it not alive with nutrients.


----------



## james67

sorry it gets frustrating some times










to understand whats going on you have to understand what takes place when a mushroom grows. 

the easiest way is to think about it like a tree. the mycelium is the tree. its a fiberous fungus which feeds on (usually) plant matter witch it digests. over time the mycelium will take over the growing substrate, whether it be a piece of wood, wood chips, sterilized grain, vermiculite, etc. once it has fully colonized the medium it will create fruit (just like a tree) in an attempt to colonize other areas by spore (like fruit seeds) this is the mushroom. its just the fruit of the fungus. it IS a reproductive structure.

however most cultured mycelium tends to be quite picky and prone to out-competition by other stronger molds/ fungi that are present (green and black being the most common problem)

SO then what im saying is that the likelihood of you being able to get that mycelium to compete with those present in your viv, and to get it to fruit, is slim. they need air movement and just arent as hardy as the naturally occurring stuff.

make sense?

james


----------



## james67

no. as i said before alder and beech are good choices

james


----------



## Brotherly Monkey

I think the confusion is coming from my comment. 

I wasn't talking about introducing a strait piece of lab-cultured mycelium. I'm talking about letting what ever substrait you are using to become fully inoculated, then introducing into the viv, as opposed to using plugs, or spors, on something already in there


----------



## WONTON SALLY

i never planned on having a fan in the tank to create more than what the natural air flow would be. i did drill a whole in the top of the tank to create a in/out, but I'm sure that wouldn't be enough. sounds like these are very picky fungi, maybe all are in their growing requirements. the whole idea of glowing mushrooms is awesome no matter what way you look at it. growing them successful seems to be another issue.


----------



## WONTON SALLY

james67 said:


> no. as i said before alder and beech are good choices
> 
> james


 
any ideas on where to get beech/alder?


----------



## frogparty

remember too that the life of the mycelium in the viv will only be as long as there is the preferred fruiting substrate to utilize. As soon as its consumed, no more mushrooms. REALLY, my opinion is the same as James's on this one, its not worth spending the money on these unless you want to fruit them seperately in their owen enclosure. I have grown dozens of different species from at least a dozen different genus, and what I can tell you is that keeping your cultures clean of contaminants to ensure optimal fruiting is not as easy as you would think, and a vivarium environment would expose the mycelium to so many competing molds, fungi and bacteria that fruiting would not be as glorious as it could be in its own fruiting chamber. I would just be happy with the fungi that randomly pop up in the viv, they are naturally selected to do well in the specific conditions your viv has to offer. There are so many spores floating around in the air at all times, if you have a substrate with enough organic material, you will get mushrooms eventually


----------



## WONTON SALLY

i agree, i would 1st try them in a separate tank. the clay that is mentioned in the posts, is it light activated or does it just glow when there isn't ambient light?


----------



## WONTON SALLY

the clay ones are the way to go for sure. im going to be trying my hand at them tomorrow. 
heres a link to the oven bake glow in the dark clay:
Sculpey III Polymer Clay 2 Ounces - Glow in The Dark
james[/QUOTE]


any pics/luck?


----------



## james67

its in the tank already and looks perfect in every respect. took me about 1 hour and $0.25 of sculpey. i couldnt get the glow in the dark in town, so i used a transparent glow in the dark paint. both however will glow after being exposed to light and not continuously emit light (they need to be recharged) another option is using blacklight retentive clay, and putting a single UV LED in the tank which would give them the appearance of continuous glowing.

gotta get some pics, but as i said, the clay model is identical both in daylight and glowing, to a real boomer.

james


----------



## WONTON SALLY

blacklight retentive clay, i can't seem to find any on the net. i did order the sculpey glow in the dark clay. did you use a mold to make the shrooms, or did you just wing it?


----------



## james67

i just "winged" it. but im very familiar with the structure of mushrooms, and have experience with sculpture. 

its pretty easy though. and a decent replica can be made by anyone with some patience. i will say that, while its difficult to wrap around, a toothpick or straightened paperclip will give you a nice armature and allow you to make nice natural looking stems.

james


----------



## WONTON SALLY

would the paper clip eventually rust out if not completely surrounded by the clay? or is that not an issue. what is a good way to get the cap/head of the mushroom shaped to a consistent basis for repetitive molds?


----------



## james67

it shouldnt matter if it rusts out as long as its completely surrounded, so there arent holes in the sides. i prefer the really cheap toothpicks though. 

and i just shape the cap by hand nd use a razor to cut tiny gills in the bottom.

james


----------



## WONTON SALLY

i have a good visual on what to do, but if you get the time post a few pics from different angles, many thanks for all the info you have provided.


----------



## WONTON SALLY

james67

any chance you have pics of your mushrooms yet?


----------



## WONTON SALLY

james67

have you looked/found UV reactive clay? will UV LED's make the clay that we have glow at night once the regular white light is off?


----------



## WONTON SALLY

i found these and was wondering if the clay would glow from this:
DIY12v UV LED Lighting Light Bar for Snake Lizard - eBay (item 290360124732 end time Aug-06-11 09:48:11 PDT)


----------



## WONTON SALLY

My sculpey clay will be here tomorrow 7/15/11. i should be able to post a few pics over the weekend once i get a few made that I'm happy with.


----------



## WONTON SALLY

if anyone knows where to get UV reactive clay post a link. also will the link i provided about the UV reptile light help this clay glow at night?


----------



## WONTON SALLY

before and after with the glow clay, camera i have doesn't have night features.


----------



## james67

looking good. with a little more practice and using some small tools (namely an x-acto blade) you can get truly natural looking mushrooms that are nearly identical to living ones.

one thing that helps a lot is making a sculpey base that will hold the peice as you work it. this makes it possible to avoid bending or manipulating the clay while working a different area. the base can simply be cut away when your done baking.

james


----------



## WONTON SALLY

JAMES67:any chance you have some pics of yours in action yet?, my UV lights will be here in the mail today, hopefully that aids in them appearing to glow longer.


----------



## james67

the lights will only work if theres no significant light in the visible range, and im unsure about its ability to work if passed through glass. this is why i was suggesting a small single LED bulb. let us know how it works. 

james


----------



## WONTON SALLY

if this LED purple doesn't work I'll try a single one. I'm hoping this will provide a moonlight effect in the tank providing a night vision type of light, as well the light strips are completely waterproof-the only reason why i went with them. once i get them in the mail and get them installed i will post the results. I'm guessing that with this one LED you are referring too it would be white?


----------



## james67

i just thought i saw you referencing somewhere using reptile uv bulbs, which produce a bunch of visible light as well as UV. 

james


----------



## WONTON SALLY

yep, they are UV LED's 9 in a strip. I mounted 2 of them equally apart on the top glass inside. I briefly turned all the lights off and turned them on and I'm pretty sure i solved the problem. i ordered some more of the LED's once i saw how well they were with ambient white light from the windows and day sun. I did notice some other glowing ares where no mushrooms were, is the clay leaching? i know others use clay all the time, but with the GLOW factor is there any ill effects to be concerned of? Once all the daylight is gone here in another hour or two i will post some sweet pics.


----------



## WONTON SALLY

these UV LED's made all the diffeence:


----------



## frogparty

Neat! but you gotta make them into clusters. Mycenas almost always grow as cluster or tight grouping....Im assumingthe Mycenas are the genus whose form you are wanting to imitate


----------



## WONTON SALLY

oh yeah, the clusters will grow, just wanted to give a few a try to see what they looked like,,if anyone has links on how to shape them better let me know.


----------



## james67

its all about patience and attention to detail. just get a good picture of the mushroom you want to reproduce (from as many angles as possible) you can use a mushroom key like: Rogers Mushrooms | Mushroom Pictures & Mushroom Reference to find one you like.

get yourself a toothpick and an x-acto. make a glob of clay this will be the base. then take a SMALL amount of clay and make a long flat strip. wrap that around the toothpick. then take some clay and try to shape out a basic cap (using the pics as reference) use the sides of the x-acto to smooth out the stem and cap top. take the blade of the x-acto and cut outwards from the enter of the cap to make gills (remember detail is realism in this case) carefully connect the cap and stem and make sure to mix the clay ate the joints to create a good bond. now dont forget the veil (small band around the stem where the cap opened from) you can make a tiny roll and affix it to the stem and use the point of the blade to create some detail and properly attach it. then make some pin heads and or a smaller cap (unopened) next to the big one. dont rush it. it took me over an hour of very detailed work to get a truly convincing mushroom.

james


----------



## WONTON SALLY

james67, what did you use to attach the mushrooms in your viv, whether it was driftwood, your background, etc?


----------



## WONTON SALLY

i ordered some of this to get some colors and possible more realistic looking mushrooms, as well my daughter wanted to get in on the action of 
making the clay mushrooms, so there will be some not so realistic looking, couldn't tell her no because they wouldn't look real. she has been very helpful in decorating and culturing the flies--pretty cool when your only 7years old.
here's the link to the glow clay sampler pack:
Sculpey® Glow in the Dark Clay Set 6 Colors - eBay (item 160496873767 end time Jul-19-11 09:08:36 PDT)


----------



## wjesse

I had some old Sculpey II laying around so I made some mushrooms after checking out this post. I snipped off the the tip of some wood shish-kabobs and formed clusters around them with glow in the dark clay. I then stabbed the wood into the cork bark on my background and that's it. 

The white clay looked more natural than the neon green or orange colors I also have but it doesn't glow nearly as bright. I may try it in green or orange next to see how they turn out.


----------



## WONTON SALLY

wjesse








Junior Member

dude, sweet clusters. any chance you have a step by step on how you formed those, or a link to follow. i did order the glow sampler pack from Sculpey. i bought 2 of them in case some colors really glow more than others, as they don't offer them individually to my searching on ebay and different sellers.


----------



## wjesse

Thanks. I made some more and took pics this time. 

First you want to cut off about 3-4 inches from the end of a wood skewer, then wrap it with clay.

Next, roll out a "worm" with the clay and chop it into around 1/4" pieces.

Smoosh the pieces into little pancakes, then cut about 8 pizza criss-crosses along the backs of them for realism of the underbelly of real mushroom caps.

Next, place the biggest disc on the top and build down from there by squishing the discs into the side of the stem.

Once you have placed all of the discs, roll a thinner "worm" and attach the strings from the bottom of the base to the underside of the caps using an exact-o knife.

Finally, bake at 275 for 12-15 minutes.

I also built an orange "bell" shaped cluster without stems along the same principals.

I would also recommend piloting a small drill hole into whatever you will be placing this into- I did not do that and had a few pieces break off when I tried to press it in.


----------



## Azurel

Those shroom clusters look great.


----------



## WONTON SALLY

wjesse








Junior Member

Well you know how they say a picture is worth a thousand words, your pics put 2and2 together for me. now i get what your are saying completely. greatly appreciated on Thursday i will give what you have shown a try. I hate to say it i have been using about 2 inches of paper clip to mount mine, about 1 1/4 inches in the stem and the remainder 3/4 inches mounted in my driftwood or in the cork tile. granted i am pushing all the exposed paper clip all the way flush into the driftwood and into the cork tile so none is exposed.


----------



## WONTON SALLY

wjesse








Junior Member
wjesse:, thanks for the pics here is my first stab at a cluster. I will try again once i get the glow clay color sampler in the mail in a few days, thanks again.


----------



## hypostatic

You should really check out GRIMM's thread on how he makes his "avatar mushrooms" (in case you haven't that is), which might help you make more realistic-looking mushrooms. Also hit up google images for more natural inspiration


----------



## WONTON SALLY

when the clay is that then making the caps and small stems on the cluster groups they are very touch and bend/move easily.


----------



## Jarhead_2016

I did a video walkthrough on mine in my thread here not all that complex but they look great imo and also if you use a black light they flouresce great.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/70936-glowing-shrooms.html

-scotty


----------



## WONTON SALLY

scottydo said:


> I did a video walkthrough on mine in my thread here not all that complex but they look great imo and also if you use a black light they flouresce great.
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/70936-glowing-shrooms.html
> 
> -scotty


on page six of the thread i showed using UV LED's makes them shine the entire duration that the LED's are on.


----------



## WONTON SALLY

I added the other 2 UV LED's light strips to make a square in the canopy, now there are 4 as opposed to the previous 2. i will post pics later once it darkens as there are windows in the basement and create alot of ambient light with the blinds closed.


----------



## wjesse

Nice! Looks like you're off to a great start!


----------



## WONTON SALLY

OLD PIC WITH ONLY 2 UV LED LIGHT STRIPS.
 

NEW PICS WITH 4 UV LED LIGHT STRIPS.


----------



## WONTON SALLY

having the 4 installed, spread the light out more making it more even. my colored glow clay will be here on saturday so i will post some pics this weekend.


----------



## MrFusion

wjesse - Very nice work!


You guys did a great job finding an alternative solution here. Still though, I can't help but consider setting up one of my 20 longs to try to grow these mushrooms. All of my other setups have springtail cultures. The biggest problem I can think of would be other fungi competing for resources and there's just no way I'll be able to keep a completely sterile environment with other terrariums around.


----------



## hypostatic

Looking good so far =]

You know, I wonder if that bioluminescent algae I posted about earlier could be used to make a waterfall/water feature that glows at night, as it glows when agitated...


----------



## WONTON SALLY

IMO it would be alot of work if it even works, you would have to use some UV LED's like in my case to get that glowing effect.


----------



## Jarhead_2016

Bioluminescent life forms do not need a uv source at night to produce light. The algae would produce light when the water was agitated. The led glow strips are much more efficient than my black light i never thought of using them nice touch. How did you wire them up. 
-scotty


----------



## hypostatic

Yeah no UV needed, here's a video of algae glowing off the wave a ship causes


----------



## WONTON SALLY

scottydo said:


> Bioluminescent life forms do not need a UV source at night to produce light. The algae would produce light when the water was agitated. The led glow strips are much more efficient than my black light i never thought of using them nice touch. How did you wire them up.
> -scotty


bought one of these:

*<H1 class=vi-is1-titleH1><H1 class=vi-is1-titleH1>AC/DC Adapter for LED Light

</H1></H1>**Images(s)*






cut the end off like in picture to expose black and red wires, the LED's come with a bare end with the red and black wires exposed and wired the 2 directly.
here's the link for the adapter:
AC To DC 12V 2A Power Supply Adapter Adaptor Converter - eBay (item 290350426251 end time Aug-06-11 17:43:03 PDT)
and the link for the LED's:
DIY12v UV LED Lighting Light Bar for Snake Lizard - eBay (item 290360124732 end time Aug-06-11 09:48:11 PDT)
if you buy 8 sets of the LED's you et the adapter free. other seller's have the adapters cheaper than the $15$, but they were all in Taiwan, this seller is in CALIFORNIA had everything within 2days from ordering and very quick response time to questions.


----------



## WONTON SALLY

this is kinda off subject, but i thought i would share. I bought a new cocohut at least twice the size of the other. Due to the texture of the top i thought it would be cool to add some glow clay to it and make it shine:
DURING THE DAY








AND DURING THE NIGHT








and then an overall pic of the whole setup


----------



## UmbraSprite

Jesse those are insanely well done. Any chance you would be willing to do some commission work? 

Chris



wjesse said:


> Thanks. I made some more and took pics this time.
> 
> First you want to cut off about 3-4 inches from the end of a wood skewer, then wrap it with clay.
> 
> Next, roll out a "worm" with the clay and chop it into around 1/4" pieces.
> 
> Smoosh the pieces into little pancakes, then cut about 8 pizza criss-crosses along the backs of them for realism of the underbelly of real mushroom caps.
> 
> Next, place the biggest disc on the top and build down from there by squishing the discs into the side of the stem.
> 
> Once you have placed all of the discs, roll a thinner "worm" and attach the strings from the bottom of the base to the underside of the caps using an exact-o knife.
> 
> Finally, bake at 275 for 12-15 minutes.
> 
> I also built an orange "bell" shaped cluster without stems along the same principals.
> 
> I would also recommend piloting a small drill hole into whatever you will be placing this into- I did not do that and had a few pieces break off when I tried to press it in.


----------



## WONTON SALLY

UmbraSprite








Sponsor

AGREED AGREED!!


----------



## dartboard

Wonton, where did you get that kind of coconut hut?


----------



## WONTON SALLY

right here from one of our sponsors:
Saurian Enterprises, Inc :: Frog Care :: Dart Frog Breeding and Tadpole Food :: Coconut hut- Hairy


----------



## MrFusion

hypostatic said:


> Yeah no UV needed, here's a video of algae glowing off the wave a ship causes
> 
> ‪Brightest Bioluminescence ever!‬‏ - YouTube


 Very cool! I've seen a similar phenomenon in the ocean surf on a moonless night. Regarding your earlier post about using something similar in a water fall... Eh, I don't think it would work. Those microorganisms wouldn't last very long. They're also saltwater creatures. Doh!


----------



## WONTON SALLY

also with only a small amount of water in your tank, your parameters would have to be spot on or else it would crash very easily, the saltwater that is, unless there is a freshwater species.


----------



## WONTON SALLY

here is a new mushroom using glow orange, blue, and green clay.


----------



## wjesse

UmbraSprite said:


> Jesse those are insanely well done. Any chance you would be willing to do some commission work?
> 
> Chris


Thanks Chris. Sure I could do some for you! PM me.


----------



## WONTON SALLY

shoot a few pics once they are done before shipping.


----------



## Hoodsquirrel

Soo are those real glowing mushrooms safe for a dart frog tank?  They look so cool


----------



## WONTON SALLY

Hoodsquirrel said:


> Soo are those real glowing mushrooms safe for a dart frog tank?  They look so cool


you see them in the PDF tank correct. once you bake the clay it won't leach anything, but yes it is safe for the frogs.


----------



## WONTON SALLY

*I HAVE REAL SHROOMS I HAVE REAL SHROOMS 
I HAVE REAL SHROOMS **I HAVE REAL SHROOMS *
*I HAVE REAL SHROOMS **I HAVE REAL SHROOMS 
I HAVE REAL SHROOMS I HAVE REAL SHROOMS


*


----------



## james67

i tried to get some glowing pics, but my camera doesnt focus well in the dark. 

i'll try again soon.
james


----------



## Dart66

wow thats cool


----------



## Rain_Frog

> you see them in the PDF tank correct. once you bake the clay it won't leach anything, but yes it is safe for the frogs.


I'd be equally concerned if long term exposure to UV blacklight LEDs would be harmful to both frogs and plants in the vivarium.


----------



## james67

Rain_Frog said:


> I'd be equally concerned if long term exposure to UV blacklight LEDs would be harmful to both frogs and plants in the vivarium.


the "blacklight" LEDs should be of the UV A variety and could in fact benefit the frogs since its exposure to longwave UV that provides D3 (if i remember correctly)

i doubt there would be negative effects from the LEDs directly. 

of course limited exposure to the lights would be wise. (not leaving them on at night)

james


----------



## WONTON SALLY

james67 said:


> the "black light" LEDs should be of the UV A variety and could in fact benefit the frogs since its exposure to longwave UV that provides D3 (if i remember correctly)
> 
> i doubt there would be negative effects from the LEDs directly.
> 
> of course limited exposure to the lights would be wise. (not leaving them on at night)
> 
> james


 
they are left on at night for 8hours, both frogs stay hidden at night. one beds down under a piece of driftwood where no light goes, and the other beds down under some leaf liter in the floor of the VIV, under the leaf liter where it hides is sphagnum moss, also doesn't look like light gets to where it is at either. so is the UV light beneficial to them or harmful? ALSO IT IS A PURPLE UV LED NOT A BLACKLIGHT BULB, let me know about the possible effects.


----------



## WONTON SALLY

caps was on,, my bad; not yelling in the last sentence.


----------



## WONTON SALLY

also the lights are 18inches of the floor of my VIVARIUM if that helps any?


----------



## motydesign

WONTON SALLY said:


> *I HAVE REAL SHROOMS I HAVE REAL SHROOMS
> 
> *


i had these exact mushrooms in my tank... didnt know they would glow? ill see if there is one still there when i get home


----------



## WONTON SALLY

nah, they don't glow; just the clay ones glow.


----------



## Dendroguy

james67 said:


> those arent even panellus stipticus. which look like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are some tropical ones from brazil, but spore prints are unavaliable (i contacted the team which discovered them a few years back)
> 
> the clay ones are the way to go for sure. im going to be trying my hand at them tomorrow.
> heres a link to the oven bake glow in the dark clay:
> Sculpey III Polymer Clay 2 Ounces - Glow in The Dark
> james


I have a friend in Iquitos that could hook me up with a few spore prints,I would be willing to sell them in the classifieds,though I'll have to see if they're legal to export from Peru


----------



## WONTON SALLY

Dendroguy said:


> I have a friend in Iquitos that could hook me up with a few spore prints,I would be willing to sell them in the classifieds,though I'll have to see if they're legal to export from Peru


 
are we talking photos or actual spores from the shrooms?


----------



## james67

actual spores.

Spore print - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

it isnt exactly easy to grow mycelium from prints though.

james


----------



## Rain_Frog

No, UVA does not provide D3. It is UVB.


----------



## james67

Rain_Frog said:


> No, UVA does not provide D3. It is UVB.


thanks. after reading your post i re read my info and realized that i was incorrect in my statement earlier. it is UVB which allows for the synthesis of D3.

UVA = longwave UV
UVB = mediumwave UV 

thanks for the correction!
james


----------



## WONTON SALLY

if the price isn't too high I would be willing to try them.


----------



## Smashtoad

james67 said:


> growing mushrooms isnt as easy as just throwing some inoculated plugs in a tank or even placing an inoculated piece of alder (etc.) in the tank.


Absolutely...mushrooms are one of the most mysterious life forms on the planet when it comes to predicting their growth. I knew an optometrist once that spent thousands of dollars setting up a little greenhouse/growlab for morels...and didn't get a single one to pop.


----------



## jdogfunk99

FYI, black jungle is now selling these.


----------



## WONTON SALLY

jdogfunk99 said:


> FYI, black jungle is now selling these.


 
so the email a few days ago, but it is the same product that i originally started this thread about.


if anybody knows someone who has/is going to purchase this please post on here with pics if you can.


----------



## Dendroguy

Unfortunately they are illegal to export


----------



## WONTON SALLY

and then like they all do after a few long hours:


----------



## WONTON SALLY

what would be the life span of the glow mushrooms? hopefully longer than a day?


----------



## wjesse

So I just finished making a batch of glowing mushrooms and the guy who ordered them had his car break so his money for these is gone. 

They are for sale again if anyone is wants them. PM me if interested.

Thanks!

Jesse


----------



## Kirru

^The price?

They look nice


----------



## Chief Herb

wjesse said:


> So I just finished making a batch of glowing mushrooms and the guy who ordered them had his car break so his money for these is gone.
> 
> They are for sale again if anyone is wants them. PM me if interested.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Jesse


I saw these on here about a week ago and quickly ordered a batch of the clay to test my skills. Well all I can say it that wjesse is a pro. After hours of careful sculpting, my "mushrooms" come out looking no where near the same quality. Wjesse, if you see this post I was just wondering how long it took you to become a pro with the clay? Hopefully with some more practice I can get my clay to resemble fungi as well as you. Here are some pics of the shrooms I made for comparison.


----------



## Chief Herb

Here are some pics of them in the tank. I don't have any shots at night yet, but I don't have any UV night lights so they don't glow very bright.


----------



## Chief Herb

Sorry for the low quality pics in my last posts, phone pics. Along with making some of these shrooms I got my hands on some of the spores for the real shrooms. I inoculated two logs about a week ago and left them in my dads solarium until I see any signs of life, if any. I know most people said that they are not going to work and are a waste of money, however I got them cheap and I wanted to try.


----------



## Xylem

I'm sorry for bumping such and old thread but.... Why do you all think you'd be unable to grow panellus stipticus in a vivarium???

I can tell you right now: They will grow. They will fruit. They will glow.

There are a few posts stating mushrooms need very specific conditions to fruit. This isn't really true.

Mushrooms need two things to fruit In MOST cases. These are pretty easy, and only need a small amount of gas exchange and high humidity.

You can seriously just inject wood with it, throw that wood into a tupperware with holes on top, put a wet paper towel in with it..... Re moisten the paper towel occasionally, bam, you've got panellus stipticus (In several SEVERAL months)


I've grown uncountable amounts of edible and inedible mushrooms. They will fruit anywhere, it's all about what you put in their original substrate.

If anyone wants to attempt this again, I urge you to try. I know I'm going to as soon as I get my first viv up and running 

[edit] I see the post above mine mentioning leaving them in a solarium. The trick here is HIGH humidity LOW light. So the solarium probably didn't work. lol


----------



## RicoF

I would recommend anyone wanting to start growing mushrooms to start with one of the easier species, like oyster mushrooms, to learn to understand the whole growth process so you will avoid a disaster trying to grow the luminescent ones in your terraria and vivaria...

It's important that you have a freshly cut piece of wood, a kind of wood the fungus you want to grow prefers to live on. (so do your research/studies)

It needs to have at least one month time to die off properly, after that freeze it or boil it to make sure it's sterile, as most fungi fail to develop properly if the piece of wood you want to grow them on is already infested by other species of fungi...

Working sterile is essential. (a pressure pan helps a lot with that)

Then it's the trick to keep your fresh fungi log in the right conditions, moisty, right temparature, little light, (i always kept them in plastic storage containers with a heat mat for terrarium under it, some holes drilled for ventilation)

and have patience... and don't give up if you fail a few times.. 

once you have a good mycelium growing you can use parts of the substrate to infest almost anything with that type of mushroom!

Good luck!

And is saw the glow in the dark mushroom spore print syringes already for a few dollars on the internet!

https://www.amazon.com/Luminescent-...rd_wg=EW3NC&psc=1&refRID=EQTYDS91MYR03ECACFE9


But start with the pink oyster mushrooms, theyre pretty, edible, love warm temperatures and grow even on unsterilised straw! perfect for beginners!


----------

